# Where are the Walleye?



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive never gone walleye fishing and I live in south west ohio. Where is the best lake around here to catch 'em?
Thanks!


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

fellow cincinnatian here....the only place around here to catch walleye is the ohio river which from waht i hear is a difficult task. walleye prefer colder water temperatures so wallaye are more plentiful in the northern lakes. Lake Erie is the #1 walleye fishery in th world and is well worth the trip. I frequent Lake Erie and take my boat up and I'm always willing to take a fellow OGFer with me.

P.S.- if you go to Bass Pro Shops they have Ohio Fishing Guide books on for north and one for south. these have alot of information about lakes and streams in ohio including what species are in them...well worth the investment


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Your next best bet would be CJ Brown Reservoir near Springfield.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Net said:


> Your next best bet would be CJ Brown Reservoir near Springfield.


This is correct. Also, Brookville in Indiana has a population of walleye. Saugeye are stocked in a few lakes by the DNR within an hours drive of Cincinnati.
Again, lake Erie is going to be the best for numbers and size.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The Ohio is loaded with sauger... A mini walleye, I'd say your better there than cj


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I would rate CJ and Brookville about even for walleye. I grew up in Oxford and fished Brookville all the time in the late 60's early 70's. Now live near Troy so fish CJ. If I lived in Cinci. I'd hit Brookville as its a lot closer.


----------

